# Rigid Warranty



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I've posted about the Hitachi because I need a new screw gun right away for a project. I've got two Rigid guns; one is the smaller 12v Li ion and I believe the other is a 12v NiCad.
I'm having trouble with charging the Li ion batteries. A friend just bought the same tool and I can charge my batteries on his charger just fine, so I realize my charger is probably bad. But the "Charged" batteries from either my charger when it was working recently or his charger seem weak. The motor spins, but you can stop the revolutions by grabbing the chuck with your hand. On my friend's brand new tool, you can't do this.
My question is this: Has anyone actual dealt with the Rigid Warranty Service Work? How much of a hassle is it? The tool is only a year old or less. With they say the batteries need to be completely dead before they will they replace them? Will they same my batteries are fine because they turn the motor?
Any experiences with any warranty service would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I would first just try and return them at HD before I dealt with Ridgid. They may take em and they may not but its worth a shot.


----------



## mossyoak (Feb 27, 2011)

I agree with bass, take them back to HD first, then deal with ridgid


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Your batteries are shot. Mine did the same thing. My gun would spin, but would shut off with even minor resistance. Don't bother with Home Depot, just look up your nearest Ridgid service center and go through them. You can use the Ridgid website to find it. Mine was completely hassle free. Only problem is it took me about a month to get the new batteries. They're free, but they're not quick.

Hope this helps.

--Matt


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

haugerm said:


> ....., just look up your nearest Ridgid service center and go through them.
> --Matt


Yeah that's what I plan to do. The nearest one is 40 miles away and I was just out in that area on Thursday. Wish I had thought of it sooner.



haugerm said:


> ....., ....... Only problem is it took me about a month to get the new batteries.
> --Matt


Ouch! Lucky I got another one to use in the meantime.

Thanks!


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> I would first just try and return them at HD before I dealt with Ridgid. They may take em and they may not but its worth a shot.



Hey, I just did that. If you only have one battery, like I did, then take your charger. They made me wait while they played with both for 30 minutes before just trading out my combo pack for a different box.


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 26, 2011)

I was really lucky I guess. I took a copy of the ridgid letter from the warranty dept and they exchanged two of mine right away. But they would not replace my smaller batteries because they thought that my impact driver came with the large ones - who cares a warranty is a warranty isn't it? 

Mike


----------

